# (monday) history in your game 05-26-2003



## alsih2o (May 26, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

for oyu bardish folks, medieval musical instruments- http://www.s-hamilton.k12.ia.us/antiqua/instrumt.html

 sword and buckler instructions(too cool)- http://www.thehaca.com/Manuals/i33/i33.htm

The Mysterious Fate of the Great Library of Alexandria- http://www.bede.org.uk/library.htm

salamina- http://salamina.8k.com/index.htm

history of islamic/medieval dentistry- http://www.dental-site.itgo.com/islamic.htm

 food clipart for oyur game- http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/food-art/

 ancient and lost civilizations, this one has lots, but some of it appears questionable- http://www.crystalinks.com/ancient.html

 native americans and their captives- http://www.rra.dst.tx.us/c_t/History1/INDIAN CAPTIVES.cfm

amphibious transport back in "the day" - http://www.abc.se/~pa/publ/amphibia.htm

police seek potter- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/northamptonshire/3045753.stm

peruvian farmers have a not so new idea- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3047421.stm

other folks who "found america"- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2349929.stm

possibly yhe worlds oldest sculpture- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3047383.stm

cobra farming!!!- http://vietnamnews.vnagency.com.vn/2002-04/20/Columns/Know Your Viet Nam.htm

GLOSSARY OF MEDIEVAL & RENAISSANCE CULINARY TERMS - http://www.thousandeggs.com/glossary.html

early automoton- http://rfeditor.tripod.com/turk0303.html

1800's homebrew( no, not that kind)- http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/articles/cobbett.html

Billy the Kid mystery revisited- http://www.msnbc.com/news/917607.asp

maritime commerce in rome- http://www2.rgzm.de/navis/Themes/Commercio/CommerceEnglish.htm

 hades- http://ancienthistory.about.com/library/weekly/aahades.htm

 thanks, i hope you find somehting inspirational


----------



## Darklance (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Ampolitor (May 26, 2003)

*thanx!*

wow, this is one of the first posts that have been really helpful in a long time. Thanks! I use ancient history for info all the time!


----------



## alsih2o (May 27, 2003)

back to work bump!


----------

